# New Puppy Won't Go to Bathroom



## bas320 (Nov 18, 2009)

I have a new small mixed-breed puppy (15 weeks) that I just brought home today. He's wonderful and seems to be adjusting pretty well, except that he hasn't gone to the bathroom. I've taken him on 2 long walks and outside for varying times about 5 other times. He did pee once in his crate on a puppy pad right after I brought him in from outside. I think previously he was in a large crate with other puppies and there were puppy pads. He has eaten once and had a little bit of water (doesn't seem to be drinking much). I'm worried that he is too nervous to go in front of me and may make himself sick from not going. Suggestions??


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

He's normal  Some puppies won't go for a couple DAYS let alone a couple hours!

Just keep taking him out every 10-15 minutes and make sure you don't let him have free roam of the house until he's gone!


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Icesis didn't poop for 2 days after we got her, and she was 4. It's most likely just stress from the big change.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

Brutus pooped every 10 minutes when I got him and he was 11. Trust me, you don't want to deal with that. It was days before I got any sleep.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Check the stickies and see if they tell you how to know when your puppy needs to go. If not, post back. Take it out when it shows signs of needing to go. Walk it around until it does. Then lavish praise on it.


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

Its normal for a new pet to not go to the bathroom for 1-2 days. He is just stressed out. He will probably start going tomorrow.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

We had this with our husky pup when she was in new places...try to stick to one specific potty area...if he poops, try to leave some of it there, if you can. When he smells it, he will know what he's supposed to do, or feel comfortable doing it again in that area. If you are visiting families for the holidays, and you still see him being shy about eliminating on a walk, it might not be a bad idea to bag some poo to bring it with (sounds sick, i know...but it works).


----------

